# Toisa Valiant



## neillrush

The 3406t, 2005 built, Offshore Supply Vessel, Toisa Valiant pictured alongside in the Gibraltar Port 18/01/07 (she arrived a few days earlier from Las Palmas) to pick up spares etc and for a crew change. She is expected to depart back to the Canaries next Monday.
















Rgds Neill


----------



## lochluichart

I understand she has been or is being converted to a seismic research ship. Can anybody confirm?


----------

